# Sim Themepark



## Impact Green (Dec 26, 2007)

I know this is an old game, but I would like to drag it up again as no "fix" information seems to be publicly available on the web to get it running on a windows 7 64bit OS, so if possible, and even if I get no help I just wanted to post what I do here so that at least it is indexed by Google.

The game was also called Theme park World in its initial release, but the games that came on the disc for both versions was exactly the same.

I can remember it was an absolute pain on windows xp to install and run as well, but from memory it required some text files, and it needed to be updated to version 2.

There isn't really a game of its calibre on the market at the moment, and don't say roller-coaster tycoon, that game was hard, cold, and machine like, while this is amazingly fun

I have my old disc, but by now I think this is classified as abandonware, and so you should be able to find a copy on the web.

My first hurdle is going to be to get the installer to run, it loads to the splash screen and then dies to the desktop



Known Resource Files

```
http://www.adamhearn.co.uk/games/themeparkworld/tpwwin2kfix.html
```


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Having you tried running the installer in compatibility mode with admin privileges?

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...ibility-mode-in-vista-and-win-7-a-605939.html



/


----------



## Impact Green (Dec 26, 2007)

yep, tried the usual admin+xp sp2 combo, and when i got windows to pick it came up with the same. I would love to make a copy of the files but there is safedisc on the cd


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Seeing the game was released in 1999 try compatibility mode for Win 98.


----------



## Impact Green (Dec 26, 2007)

ok, that seems to have done something, now when I monitor it in task manager after the splash a setup.exe runs in 32 bit mode, it gets to 2,348kb, and then nothing...

I'm going to add that i have installed ThemeParkWorldFix, updatesecdrv, and xp_fix.exe from the resource site up there


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm going to speculate there are some 16bit coding conventions in the game(coding techniques MS warned against using with the introduction of 32bit OS's) that still worked under 32 bit OS's but will not work in the 64bit environment. They may only be in the installer or in the game itself.


----------



## Impact Green (Dec 26, 2007)

ok... 

...this is weird...

...it's installed, let's see if I can tell you what I did,but to be honest I am stumped.
let's see if I can put as many keywords here as possible
I'm running Windows 7 pro 64 bit.

I installed:
xp_fix.exe
updatesecdrv.exe
ThemeParkWorldFix.msi

and they can be all found at Theme Park World/Sim Theme Park Fix for Windows 2000/XP

Ignore the autorun on the cd when you insert it, instead explore the cd, and then on the sorting bar, sort by type. Scroll till you find applications, and then change the following:

Autorun.exe
Setup.exe
TP.exe

set for compatibility mode with windows 95, and then check the boxes:

Run in 256 colours
Run in 640 x 480 screen resolution
Disable visual themes
Disable desktop composition
Disable display scaling on high DPI settings
Run this program as an administrator

After that keep opening the Setup.exe and select Install. Wait until the blue circle stops swirling, then press Esc+Shift+Ctrl to open the task manager, and End Process "Setup.exe*32". This was a failed attempt.

Keep doing this untill you see a wooden roller-coaster splash screen, then follow the setup prompts. 

After setup has completed RESTART YOUR COMPUTER!!

After you restart install TPPatchTwoEUROAMER20000324a.exe 
you can find that at:
FilePlanet: Sim Theme Park v2.0 Patch Upgrade

then RESTART YOUR COMPUTER!! AGAIN!!

and now navigate to C:\Program Files (x86)\SimTheme Park\ and find TP.EXE right click it, and then check all the boxes we did previously, and set the compatibility to windows 95 again

Enjoy!

[EDIT] you can also set the final compatibility to Windows XP (SP3)[EDIT]


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for sharing the solution, at least they updated the game to install on XP


----------

